

What did a teenager get out of attending Startup School? - kulpreet
http://kulpreet.com/post/1385881768/what-did-a-teenager-get-out-of-attending-startup

======
InfinityX0
This is a weird example of something I will deem "content subject scaling".
I've come to realize that we often judge content based on not the sole value
of the content alone, but actually, the nature of the author who created said
content. Here, we are amazed the author is 16 - if he was not an outlier in
this sense, this piece would surely not be front-page worthy. Similarly,
InDinero founder Jessica Mah is outstanding because of her age, but beyond
that, would we _really_ be focusing on her product so often? I have my doubts.
On the opposite side of the spectrum, we sometimes view and promote content
that is largely throwaway based on the author's known history.

Not to say this isn't okay and it's not worthwhile, but most of the time,
these kinds of posts need to be acknowledged as what they are - not things
that are really strong contributions to the HN knowledge base, but instead,
curiosity impinging posts that ACTUALLY serve as mini-biographies of the
people that post them and/or are featured within them - where our REAL
interest lies.

So, my point - serve me up the 301 redirect to their about page, stat.

~~~
rphlx
Youth is simply one form of power that can be exercised to get publicity,
guidance from older mentors, etc. There is nothing inherently wrong with that.
Entrepreneurship and engineering are both about using what you have to build
what you want.

~~~
kulpreet
This is actually one of my first attempts at blogging, so I appreciate the
feedback. To be honest, I was not expecting to make the front page.

------
OneWhoFrogs
As a fellow high-schooler ("one who high-schools"?), I'm impressed! You
certainly seem to be doing everything that I wish I were doing right now.

This is new found motivation for me to start working on the Rails app that's
been in the back of my head for a while now. Here's hoping that I can sustain
that motivation long enough to build a finished product.

------
mahmud
kulpreet, not all the (ethnically) chinese people in the bay area are Chinese
(citizens).

I found that out first hand when I flew into SFO after a year+ in China. There
is such a huge cultural difference between people born and raised in the
mainland, and those from other ethnically Chinese but non-PRC communities that
it's alienating sometimes.

(I want MORE 广州人, dammit! I will forever consider SZ, DG and GZ home;
Guangdong pride!)

[Edit:

Added qualifiers to disambiguate ;-]

~~~
sliverstorm
> kulpreet, not all the chinese people in the bay area are Chinese.

I understand what you are saying, but capitalizing a single letter is not
really enough of a distinction to rely upon in casual conversation. For
example, I will often intentionally describe an american-chinese friend as
"Chinese" rather than "chinese", capitalizing the C as a way of signifying
importance and respect in the same way you might say The White House or
Stanford, rather than stanford. To many, "chinese" simply implies you are too
lazy to capitalize the "C". (which is, conversely, why there is an implied
value and respect associated with capitalizing)

I hope that makes sense, it is a somewhat amorphous subject and as such
difficult to articulate.

~~~
mahmud
You're absolutely right. I just wasn't sure how else to distinguish between
Chinese (citizens of the PRC), and diaspora Chinese (people of Chinese origin
that are not PRC citizens)

Ok, added qualifiers.

~~~
kulpreet
Actually, I think I'm wrong because I wrote 中国人, which literally implies a
person from PRC. I'm still learning Chinese in school and I didn't know how to
say "people of Chinese origin" haha

~~~
brianmwang
This may betray my own ignorance, but I believe 中国人 is perfectly fine for
describing oneself even if you are not from the Mainland, such as in my case.
I've hung around plenty of 1st generation Chinese folk from Taiwan and
conversation seems to still use 中国人 as a general term, not as something
specific only to Mainlanders. I suppose if you really wanted, you could use
the term "Han Chinese", but that is in fact more ethnically specific than 中国人.

------
thegoleffect
I think we sat next to each other during the latter half of the event. Hehe,
can't wait to see what you make next ;-).

------
ashleyreddy
Good summary of what happened at SUS2010!

------
mustpax
I really like Tumblr theme. Very clean and classy.

~~~
loanshark
Well, I find the text to be hard on the eyes.

~~~
ilovecomputers
I wondered why that was as well. Then I noticed the blue and red lines and it
should be noted that is not a good way to view images on screen:
<http://i.imgur.com/r6WI2.png>

